# MP base question



## rhonda (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been researching but have been unable to find my answer. I know that there are basic differences in MP bases like goats milk, shea butter, glycerin and so forth but my question is. Is one base better than the other such as, is glycerin better than shea butter and so on?


----------



## carebear (Dec 8, 2008)

well that's kinda like asking if cats are better than dogs. it depends on what you like and what you want and what you need...


----------



## rhonda (Dec 8, 2008)

My daughter has eczema. So I'm basically looking for a good quality base that will help not hurt her.


----------



## Deda (Dec 8, 2008)

Some MP bases are made similar to regular CP, but there are some that are more detergent than soap.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess what I'm looking for is a soap base that will not irritate her skin more than what it already is.


----------



## carebear (Dec 8, 2008)

hmmm, may I recommend she use CP then?  really it DOES tend to be less irritating for many folks (not all).

Otherwise I think it's SFIC brand you want (Peak Candles carrys it, among others) because at least it's detergent free.  As for which is mildest - I guess I'd go with the castile version.  Otherwise maybe the goats milk, but I think they are all pretty much the same.  

You can add up to a tablespoon of other oil per pound of soap if you wish to make it a bit more gentle.


----------



## Deda (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not very experienced with MP, I just started using it about 2 months ago.

I know that lots of soapers use SFIC bases, but I don't need that much - right now anyway.  I've been very happy with the Natural Whitesoap base from WSP.  They also make an all natural with Shea and and one with GM.  Maybe they would be gentle enough for her delicate skin.  

If you do CP you could try making a batch for her with a little emu oil.  It's fantastic for eczema.  Actually, you might try just rubbing a little emu oil directly onto the rash - works wonders.


----------



## carebear (Dec 8, 2008)

haha that's the EXACT same ingredient list as the SFIC Low Sweat White (http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Low-Sweat-White-Melt-and-Pour-Soap-Base__MP1009.aspx) except they list the oils in their saponified form instead of listing them as the oils + the lye.

But if you buy at WSP stick to the "all natural" soaps cause their other MPs are detergent products.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 9, 2008)

I would add that all of the M&P bases are glycerin soaps, the goat'smilk M&P is glycerin soap w/ goats milk added, the shea butter M&P is glycerin soap with shea added, etc.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all, I've only made a couple batches of MP soap and she said her skin seems to be less irritated. I'm not sure I'm ready to make CP soap but I'm always up for a challenge. I've been looking at recipes for CP but really don't understand all the percentages and so forth.


----------

